# 1:18 scale scratch built dragster



## corrupted (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been posting in the diecast forum (because that's what I build). Someone said I should post it in the model forum also. Since there aren't any 1:18 scale dragsters out there I decided to make some. I may do some more in brass and aluminum, but this one I'm making using styrene. This is something I am working on when I need a break from other peoples cars I have to build so the progress may be a little slow. It is a super comp dragster( not top fuel) that I am using my resin parts on. Everything will be either styrene or resin and detail stuff. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

NICE WORK MISTER, I will be watching this one my self very inattentively here, And thinks for fallowing that advice and sharing with us as well here, I for one Will enjoy this immensely, But I'm sure the guys will as well.....Keep us informed man..I love to learn new tricks so DON'T LEAVE ANYTHING OUT PLEASE...


Ian


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yup I agree awesome work!!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That is very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## corrupted (Jun 8, 2011)

Worked on the dragster a bit today. I made a windshield using styrene and then made a mold of it. Then I made a resin copy and clean that up to make a final mold. Also added a mid plate and engine plate, and the floor and back for the drivers compartment.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking really good, thanks for the update!


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

SWEET CUSTOM, GREAT WORK DUDE...its really starting to come together as well...





Ian


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome work ! I cant wait to see the updates!


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Great job it will turn out great,cant wait too get this sling off my right arm so i could get working on some car,s, this dragster looks like it,s long enough to be on a drag strip, 1320 ??


----------

